# Ditemi il nome di una band degli ultimi 5 anni



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2017)

Sto facendo un po' di ricerca nel mio campo e sto ponendo questa domanda a molta gente : 

" mi dite una band o artista nato o diventato noto al pubblico negli ultimi 5 anni che vi piace ? "

cosi a random , e mi dite anche il vostro genere preferito e età . 

Grazie bagai .

PS: la domanda verte sul " ultimi 5 anni "


----------



## sacchino (6 Ottobre 2017)

Nothing but thieves


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Imagine Dragons, su può dire che si siano fatti conoscere dal 2012 in poi anche se sono nati nel 2008


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Tra le novità rock commerciali mi vengono in mente solo i Royal Blood che, tra l'altro, hanno dato il via all'uso del basso usato anche come chitarra. E pensare che sono un duo, ma suonano come se fossero in 4-5.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Ottobre 2017)

Il mio conterraneo, Brunori Sas

Edit, scordavo l’eta...
Ho 15 anni di esperienza da maggiorenne


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Ottobre 2017)

The giornalisti ahahq


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Il mio conterraneo, Brunori Sas
> 
> Edit, scordavo l’eta...
> Ho 15 anni di esperienza da maggiorenne



Piace  testi o musica ??


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> The giornalisti ahahq



Madonna che strazio , e li conosco pure


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra le novità rock commerciali mi vengono in mente solo i Royal Blood che, tra l'altro, hanno dato il via all'uso del basso usato anche come chitarra. E pensare che sono un duo, ma suonano come se fossero in 4-5.



Non li ho mai sentiti ma presumo tu dica il basso “ alla DiMaio “ ... guardati i Manowar che lui lo suona da 20 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Imagine Dragons, su può dire che si siano fatti conoscere dal 2012 in poi anche se sono nati nel 2008



Bravi bravi loro ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Nothing but thieves



Che genere sono ?


----------



## alcyppa (6 Ottobre 2017)

Così di getto mi sono venuti in mente gli Snarky Puppy, non credo fossero particolarmente conosciuti prima di 4-5 anni fa.
O i Dirty Loops.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Band gli Imagine Dragons, artista Kendrick Lamar


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna che strazio , e li conosco pure



Ahaha lo so che non li sopporti, comunque anche per me Imagine Dragons


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2017)

Ne Obliviscaris. Gruppo della madonna, esce il terzo album tra un paio di settimane.
Poi direi Power Trip, Ghost e Vektor (il primo album è uscito nel 2008, ma presumo non li conoscesse nessuno).
In realtà tra questi solo i Ghost sono abbastanza mainstream, essendo tutte band metal, ma spero che vada bene lo stesso.


----------



## Butcher (6 Ottobre 2017)

Proprio nessuna.
Dato ancora più interessante, forse.
Rock, 24.


----------



## sacchino (6 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che genere sono ?



Alternative rock e Indie rock 

ascolta trip switch, amsterdam ed excuse me

sono giovani e bravi tipo Andre Silva


----------



## diavolo (6 Ottobre 2017)

Prophets of Rage


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non li ho mai sentiti ma presumo tu dica il basso “ alla DiMaio “ ... guardati i Manowar che lui lo suona da 20 anni


Si ma il chitarrista nei Royal Blood non c'è, ci sono solo un bassista cantante ed un batterista. Il basso ha un doppio suono e fa contemporaneamente da basso e da chitarra.


----------



## gabuz (6 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto facendo un po' di ricerca nel mio campo e sto ponendo questa domanda a molta gente :
> 
> " mi dite una band o artista nato o diventato noto al pubblico negli ultimi 5 anni che vi piace ? "
> 
> ...



Queen


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Ottobre 2017)

The war of drugs.

Adam, il cantante, ha una voce un po' particolare...credo quasi unica
L ultimo album è appena uscito...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Prophets of Rage



E beh


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Queen



Solita golosA


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> The war of drugs.
> 
> Adam, il cantante, ha una voce un po' particolare...credo quasi unica
> L ultimo album è appena uscito...



Domani mi ascolto un po’ di roba


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Domani mi ascolto un po’ di roba



Pain
Comin through
Thinking of a place


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2017)

Leggevo i vostri post..

ma che c...zo di nomi hanno ste band nuove?? mamma mia che degrado, anche di stile oltre che di qualità..(ma che poi si daranno tutte i nomi con quei nuovi software random, che penosi..)

Scusate io sono "vecchio" musicalmente, per me è tutto defunto da 15-20 anni..salvo solo i Coldplay di "recenti", il resto potrebbe andare incenerito e l'umanità non perderebbe nulla.

Chiedo venia e non voglio insultare nessuno eh..ma settimana scorsa per dire, sono stato ad un concerto di Bryan Adams (che non è nemmeno nella mia top dei preferiti) e giuro che mi sono commosso, davvero, mia moglie era allibita..commosso perché sta in tour da 2 anni con un disco e a 60 anni ha ancora un'energia e una forza vocale impressionante e ho pensato che presto anche la sua generazione non farà più tour...e allora io che ho "solo" 33 anni quando ne avrò 40 come potrò andare ad un concerto ancora??! Come?..Chi CA550 andò a sentire? Fedez o qualche porcata tipo poppettari da 2 soldi? Mah..
Vi lascio con un live del concerto del buon Bryan..è della tappa di San Paolo ma tanto l'ha fatta uguale qui..boh..a me viene la pelle d'oca..60 anni, ve lo ricordo, e questa è melodica..su pezzi tipo Run to you è stato sublime...e ripeto, non è nemmeno uno dei miei artisti preferiti.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto facendo un po' di ricerca nel mio campo e sto ponendo questa domanda a molta gente :
> 
> " mi dite una band o artista nato o diventato noto al pubblico negli ultimi 5 anni che vi piace ? "
> 
> ...



Deep purple


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leggevo i vostri post..
> 
> ma che c...zo di nomi hanno ste band nuove?? mamma mia che degrado, anche di stile oltre che di qualità..(ma che poi si daranno tutte i nomi con quei nuovi software random, che penosi..)
> 
> ...



Nemmeno immagini come ti capisco.
Pensieri del genere li faccio anche per altri ambiti della cultura , non solo per la musica.
Ma cosa vogliono farci diventare?
Ciò che ci fanno sorbire è direttamente proporzionale alla stima che ne fanno del nostro Q.I. o la tappa finale alla quale ci vogliono condurre?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno immagini come ti capisco.
> Pensieri del genere li faccio anche per altri ambiti della cultura , non solo per la musica.
> Ma cosa vogliono farci diventare?
> Ciò che ci fanno sorbire è direttamente proporzionale alla stima che ne fanno del nostro Q.I. o la tappa finale alla quale ci vogliono condurre?



è evidente che anche nella cultura, e parlo soprattutto della musica, serve per il mercato che ci siano prodotti usa e getta sempre nuovi in modo da venderli facile e poi sostituirli (tanto non c'è affezionato nessuno...)
Così come nello sport c'è sempre bisogno del "Nuovo Tizio" "Nuovo Caio"

Però veramente è disarmante..
Musica di schifo, libri che sembrano scritti da uno con la terza media (lasciamo perdere la qualità delle trame, c'è da spararsi), cinema che ormai ha meno fantasia e idee di mia nonna..
Un declino colossale..viene voglia di impiccarsi al pensiero che fra 10 anni saremo tutti attaccati alla VR per scappare da sto schifo..e NOI vecchi dovremo rinchiuderci nei nostri ricordi per trovare la qualità..


----------



## PheelMD (18 Novembre 2017)

Sono entrato per rispondere "Imagine Dragons", ma ci avete già pensato voi


----------



## cubase55 (18 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto facendo un po' di ricerca nel mio campo e sto ponendo questa domanda a molta gente :
> 
> " mi dite una band o artista nato o diventato noto al pubblico negli ultimi 5 anni che vi piace ? "
> 
> ...



Probabilmente sono fuori argomento ( e mi scuso) ma a mio avviso:

Dopo Deep Purple, Pink Floyd e Genesis ( quelli con Peter Gabriel ) per me non c'è stato più niente che valesse la pena
di farmi andare a comprare un disco.
In Italia F: De Andrè, PFM, Vasco rossi , Fornaciari e Paolo Conte. 
IL tutto in rapporto alla mia età e che sono , per hobby , un musicista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sono fuori argomento ( e mi scuso) ma a mio avviso:
> 
> Dopo Deep Purple, Pink Floyd e Genesis ( quelli con Peter Gabriel ) per me non c'è stato più niente che valesse la pena
> di farmi andare a comprare un disco.
> ...



Diciamo che in linea di massima , ma con qualche eccezione negli anni 80 ( marley , Jackson ecc ecc ) la musica è passami il termine CULTURALMENTE MORTA . 

Ma fattelo dire da uno che tutti i cacchio di giorni scrive musica , se io scrivessi un pezzo alla Pink Floyd oggi me lo tirerebbero dietro . 
Oggi gli artisti mi chiedono la Trap , Pop senza capo né coda .


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sono fuori argomento ( e mi scuso) ma a mio avviso:
> 
> Dopo Deep Purple, Pink Floyd e Genesis ( quelli con Peter Gabriel ) per me non c'è stato più niente che valesse la pena
> di farmi andare a comprare un disco.
> ...


Complimenti ...dovuti alla mia età 
Per quanto riguarda gli stranieri aggiungerei Allman Brothers Band e Led Zeppelin...e qualcuno che ora mi sfugge
Per gli Italiani anche De Gregori...e tra le band oltre alla PFM (a mio parere la migliore in assoluto) aggiungerei il Banco..
Alla tua lista tolgo Vasco e Zucchero per i quali ho un'opinione ''altalenante''...mi piace qualche loro canzone ma non la loro produzione ''in toto''

Per quanto riguarda la musica contemporanea...non me ne preoccupo...e tolte poche eccezioni non la seguo per niente..adoro i Pearl Jam e poco altro...


----------



## cubase55 (18 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Diciamo che in linea di massima , ma con qualche eccezione negli anni 80 ( marley , Jackson ecc ecc ) la musica è passami il termine CULTURALMENTE MORTA .
> 
> Ma fattelo dire da uno che tutti i cacchio di giorni scrive musica , se io scrivessi un pezzo alla Pink Floyd oggi me lo tirerebbero dietro .
> Oggi gli artisti mi chiedono la Trap , Pop senza capo né coda .



Ti capisco...

Oggi non ascolto nemmeno più la radio (in auto) per la musicaccia che viene trasmessa. Comprendo pure il fatto che tu per lavoro debba " sottostare" alle richieste degli "artisti" (sic!). Ho tra l'altro dimenticato e tralasciato Lucio Battisti vero genio della MUSICA. 
Ho una band con la quale suono e canto le canzoni di Paolo Conte e scrivo e canto canzoni per mio conto 
E quindi capirai come, di fronte alla musica odierna rispetto a quella di Selling England by the pound, a quella di the D.S. of the moon e Child in time non c'è paragone che regga. E quindi quando non suono ma dipingo, la musica che mi accompagna è questa , a parte quella classica sinfonica. Dei vari Fedez, Jax, e tutta la truppa al seguito non so che farmene. Tra vent'anni qualcuno acquisterà ancora Wish you were here e non i dischi odierni. La buona musica è già stata scritta. Mi riitengo fortunato ( pur nella sfortuna di avere già una certa età) di essere cresciuto con questa musica e di aver goduto del Milan partendo da quello di Rivera per finire a quello di Manchester.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2017)

il gruppo in cui canto io


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Novembre 2017)

scherzi a parte, poca roba. Direi Alt-j, Julia Holter...poi boh. Anche per i più recenti che mi vengono in mente (The national, Moderat, Grizzly bear) parliamo di almeno 7-8 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ti capisco...
> 
> Oggi non ascolto nemmeno più la radio (in auto) per la musicaccia che viene trasmessa. Comprendo pure il fatto che tu per lavoro debba " sottostare" alle richieste degli "artisti" (sic!). Ho tra l'altro dimenticato e tralasciato Lucio Battisti vero genio della MUSICA.
> Ho una band con la quale suono e canto le canzoni di Paolo Conte e scrivo e canto canzoni per mio conto
> E quindi capirai come, di fronte alla musica odierna rispetto a quella di Selling England by the pound, a quella di the D.S. of the moon e Child in time non c'è paragone che regga. E quindi quando non suono ma dipingo, la musica che mi accompagna è questa , a parte quella classica sinfonica. Dei vari Fedez, Jax, e tutta la truppa al seguito non so che farmene. Tra vent'anni qualcuno acquisterà ancora Wish you were here e non i dischi odierni. La buona musica è già stata scritta. Mi riitengo fortunato ( pur nella sfortuna di avere già una certa età) di essere cresciuto con questa musica e di aver goduto del Milan partendo da quello di Rivera per finire a quello di Manchester.



Vedi io ti capisco e capisco anche il tuo discorso..però questo non risponde al quesito che ponevo prima, ovvero: io mi posso anche "accontentare" della vecchia musica..capirai, la amo..Però a me piace andare a sentire la musica Live...e porca trota, fra 10 anni, ma forse anche meno, cosa andrò ad ascoltare??
Non ci saranno più certi cantanti, seppur datati, a darmi emozioni..e non potrò più andare ad un concerto..ma ti rendi conto?? 
Per me è angosciante l'idea che a 40 anni dovrò smettere di vedere musica live di alto livello..spero inventino la clonazione, non ho altre speranze..sono sincero.


----------



## nimloth (20 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Diciamo che in linea di massima , ma con qualche eccezione negli anni 80 ( marley , Jackson ecc ecc ) la musica è passami il termine CULTURALMENTE MORTA .
> 
> Ma fattelo dire da uno che tutti i cacchio di giorni scrive musica , se io scrivessi un pezzo alla Pink Floyd oggi me lo tirerebbero dietro .
> Oggi gli artisti mi chiedono la Trap , Pop senza capo né coda .



Curiosità personale:
Chi sei, di cosa ti occupi? (Se puoi/vuoi dirlo)


----------



## Alfabri (23 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Così di getto mi sono venuti in mente gli Snarky Puppy, non credo fossero particolarmente conosciuti prima di 4-5 anni fa.
> O i Dirty Loops.



Uuuuuh qua sì che leggo roba interessante  soprattutto adoro gli Snarky.
Per quanto riguarda il mio genere, direi che bisogna guardare un filo più indietro di 5 anni fa 

Tra i più più significativi dell'ultimo decennio prog, ti indico sicuramente Haken e Bent Knee, oltre ovviamente allo Steven Wilson solista.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Novembre 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Uuuuuh qua sì che leggo roba interessante  soprattutto adoro gli Snarky.
> Per quanto riguarda il mio genere, direi che bisogna guardare un filo più indietro di 5 anni fa
> 
> Tra i più più significativi dell'ultimo decennio prog, ti indico sicuramente Haken e Bent Knee, oltre ovviamente allo Steven Wilson solista.



mmm gli Snarky volevo citarli, ma si sono formati nel 2004...


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2017)

ZetaZeroAlfa


----------



## sacchino (14 Dicembre 2017)

greta van fleet


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Gennaio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> greta van fleet



forti assai. Consigliati a chi ama i Led Zeppelin


----------



## Pit96 (23 Maggio 2020)

Rispolvero questo topic dato che grazie a questo forum avevo scoperto i GVF che mi piacciono tantissimo.

Negli ultimi anni ho scoperto qualche band che ascolto volentieri. Una "simile" ai GVF sono i *Goodbye June*. Alcune delle loro canzoni sono proprio forti: Secret in The Sunset, Universal Mega Love, Anywhere the Wind Blows e Live in The Now sono le mie preferite dell'ultimo album. Se vi piacciono i GVF ve li consiglio.

La band che però più mi piace, insieme ai GVF, sono i *The Struts*. Più glam-rock. Se nei GVF si possono vedere influenze dei Led Zeppelin, gli Struts in certi frangenti mi ricordano i Queen (con delle differenze eh, loro sono inarrivabili per me).

Altra band che ho iniziato a seguire sono i *Solence*, gruppo svedese metal. Non tutte le loro canzoni mi piacciono (le ultime per esempio), ma nel loro (primo e unico per ora) album "Brothers" ce ne sono alcune che ascolto più che volentieri: Breaking the Silence, Heavy Rain e Wish I Wasn't Me sono quelle che a me piacciono di più (quelle meno metal lol)

Ultima band recente che consiglio qua sono i *Welshly Arms*, forse conosciuta per il singolo "Legendary". Scoperti anche loro circa un paio di anni fa, l'album "No Place Is Home" è tutto da sentire. 

Non sono band conosciutissime (soprattutto Goodbye June e Solence) ma a me piace andare alla ricerca di nuovi artisti e nuova musica. E dato che grazie a questo forum ho scoperto i GVF magari a qualcuno potranno piacere questi gruppi


----------

